# [SOLVED] USB Devices Become Unrecognized 30 Mins After Boot



## Dragon Wizard (Apr 15, 2008)

I recently switched motherboards and, after preparing to reinstall Windows, was surprised to discover that the computer booted up perfectly and I didn't need to do anything. Everyone said it always requires a reinstall, so I thought it was weird. The computer worked perfectly fine for a week though.

Unfortunately, I then had the idea that I should really try to remove the old motherboard drivers just in case. I followed a guide which said to remove all the drivers in device manager that are hidden after running set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1. 

Everything seemed okay, but 30 minutes later all my USB devices except my wireless Mouse/Keyboard dongle stopped working and I repeatedly got the pop-up _“The last USB device you connected to this computer malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it."_

Most of my data is on external hard drives and I am using a WiFi USB adapter for internet, so it's really annoying that they all of them keep going out. When I try to restart to fix it, the computer freezes on the ASUS boot screen. The only way to get the computer to turn on again is to hard restart it after unplugging all USB devices.

The computer then boots fine, but sure enough...30 minutes to an hour later, the same thing happens all over again. I have tried installing all the drivers I can find and nothing seems to be fixing this. I even reinstalled windows since I was already prepared to before switching motherboards, and the problem is still persisting even on the new fresh install.

It seems really weird to me everything can work yet then goes out later and that somehow the mouse/keyboard never goes out when all other USB devices do. Can someone please link me to some drivers that may fix this or help in any way?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: USB Devices Become Unrecognized 30 Mins After Boot*

I have seen Windows 7 and 8 do similar things and seem to boot perfectly, probably by accident for you as it was for me, but there will always be a series of things that don't work right sooner or later. If I were you I would install Windows 8 clean rather than prolong this problem.


----------



## Dragon Wizard (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: USB Devices Become Unrecognized 30 Mins After Boot*

I already reinstalled Windows 8 clean and I am still having the USB problem.


----------



## Dragon Wizard (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: USB Devices Become Unrecognized 30 Mins After Boot*

After testing each port separately over the past week, I found that there is one single port that if I do not plug anything into...all my USB ports will be fine and nothing ever goes out anymore. I assume that one port is probably damaged somehow?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: USB Devices Become Unrecognized 30 Mins After Boot*

Take a look at this thread for how to disable a single USB port. Perhaps disabling the problem on is the way to go.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-single-usb-port-only-950570.html#post6015578


----------



## Dragon Wizard (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: USB Devices Become Unrecognized 30 Mins After Boot*

Thank you.


----------

